# Throw Back Thursday



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2014)

1956. Me and mom. Home on leave from Fort Dix, NJ. Taken on the old homestead built by my Great Grandfather in 1900.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2014)

Great memories, huh Pappy?  ..  beautiful picture.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2014)

Good picture Pappy!  I was at Dix 8 years later.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Good picture Pappy!  I was at Dix 8 years later.



Spent a week in the field in November that year. Froze our arses off.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2014)

Gee, haven't I seen those words "throw back" somewhere else..........like AMC on Thursdays when they show the older movies. Now we are using it on here. Cool!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice pic Pappy.  A well-built house your G grand pappy made.

(I had a trench coat just like that. Zip out lining, RIGHT?)


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Nice pic Pappy.  A well-built house your G grand pappy made.
> 
> (I had a trench coat just like that. Zip out lining, RIGHT?)



Nice and warn with the lining in. Remember what we called those split hats?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Gee, haven't I seen those words "throw back" somewhere else..........like AMC on Thursdays when they show the older movies. Now we are using it on here. Cool!



Popular on Facebook too. Hope other folks post some of their old pictures.


----------



## Lady (Aug 21, 2014)

I love to see old photos ,i think cause ive only got a few,  family history is one of my hobbies.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2014)

A vicious game of Canasta with my grandpa. Early fifties. Sorry about the pic. quality.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I was in uniform at the same time when we saved our country from hordes of commies just trying get here to ravish and pillage...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2014)

Love your throw back Thursday pictures Pappy, and all you old photos, thanks so much for sharing them with us! :love_heart:  Here's your picture, may be a bit better...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks, SB. It's a little better. Why it is not to clear is that I took the pic in a glass frame and you can see the reflection of me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2014)

I know, I've done the vary same thing with glass.  Hard not to get your reflection in there, regardless of the angle.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2014)

My throwback today is the Colonia theater where I worked as an usher for about a year or so. The little store, Fish Bowl, was a jewelry store where I bought my wife's wedding rings. Fishmans dept. store was across the street. The little store, to the right, was a little coffee shop.


----------



## oldman (Sep 4, 2014)

For all of you old Ford lovers here is a picture of a fully restored hardtop. Not being a Ford person, I am unsure of the year. Maybe a 1960.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2014)

Love it, oldman.  Here's the only pic I have of my 46 Ford.


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2014)

That would make a great street rod today.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 5, 2014)

A friend of mine had one in the day with skirts, dual pipes, and Hollywood mufflers...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep, another Thursday.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2015)

Me, my first born and 56 Oldsmobile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2015)

Great old photo Pappy! :love_heart:  Here's a 1936 automobile assembly line, back when cars were quality.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2015)

That was neat, SB. And did you notice the hundreds of workers that were employed?  Nowadays it's computers and robots. Very few workers.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2015)

Hubby and I on our first outing together (~1961) with his pride and joy, a black Morris Minor soft top convertible. It's name was Rosie.


----------



## drifter (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow! Never saw one before. Good looking.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

My Maternal Grandparents.  Circa 1896.Grandma was 50% Cherokee.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

I was always a cowboy.  Me in 1938.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 18, 2015)

So cute Jim, you haven't changed a bit!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> So cute Jim, you haven't changed a bit!



Oh a bit here and there....but thanks Cookie...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

So adorable, Jim!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

Awwwwwww


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2015)

You, hubby and Rosie look very nice there Warrigal!  Cute pic on that pony Jim!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2015)

That little Morris car would be a blast to run around in with the top down. layful:


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 19, 2015)

:lol: Pappy.

He was very reluctant to put the top down because he wanted it to last.
He was just an apprentice and didn't have the money to replace it if it got damaged.
I had no money either. I was a uni student on a scholarship.
We still had no money when we married, but we did have Rosie.

The Morris Minor had no grunt. It was 4 on the floor with rather worn synchromesh and changing down the gears required doing the double shuffle to avoid crunching.
To get up a steep hill you needed to build up some revs before starting the climb or you soon found yourself down to first gear. For the steepest hills you might have to go up in reverse but only if you absolutely had to go that way.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2015)

Sounds like some of our old Ford model Ts. Had to back those up steep hills also. I wonder just how many people know what double clutch means? I have driven several stick shift vehicles that had to be double clutched to gear down. It is quite an art and takes some practice, especially on large vehicles.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 19, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I wonder just how many people know what double clutch means?



Thanks to you Pappy, and Mr. Google, I know now.


----------

